# Main > General Discussion >  Hand-drawn map project: The Map of Lost Places

## MouseHouse

-----------

----------


## tilt

hi Mouse,
welcome to the guild - if you want to improve your mapping skills be sure to check out the tutorials  :Smile:

----------


## MouseHouse

> hi Mouse,
> welcome to the guild - if you want to improve your mapping skills be sure to check out the tutorials


Thanks, Tilt!

----------

